
Why Is the DOJ Bragging About ‘Catching’ a Suspect That Turned Himself In? - ryanlol
http://coinjournal.net/thomas-clark-alleged-silk-road-adviser-arrested-in-thailand/
======
informatimago
Because they did it! Americans have special powers. See for example Scott
Adams: [http://blog.dilbert.com/post/134861704021/my-offer-to-
stop-d...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/134861704021/my-offer-to-stop-donald-
trump)

